

MeTask – New Kanban Tool - MeTask
http://www.metask.com

======
MeTask
Imagine a better way to organize your tasks with real time team collaboration.

MeTask, based on the kanban system, with it's innovative twist will allow you
to quickly get an overview of all your projects, due tasks, time tracking and
much more. Perfect for freelancers, studios or agencies.

